# PubMed- Alterations in the intestinal microbiota and functional bowel symptoms.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Alterations in the intestinal microbiota and functional bowel symptoms.*

Gastrointest Endosc Clin N Am. 2009 Jan;19(1):141-50

Authors: Ringel Y, Carroll IM

Functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGIDs) are highly prevalent in Western countries yet no single mechanism or etiological agent that initiates IBS has been identified. Current research has implicated the intestinal microbiota with FGIDs. This article reviews the available literature/data regarding the intestinal microbiota and FGIDS. The possible relationships between the intestinal microbiota and the intestinal function and functional bowel symptoms are discussed.

PMID: 19232285 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

